# Disgraced sailor who went to federal prison for taking photos of classified areas inside a nuclear submarine is being considered for pardon by Justice



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2018)

I had forgotten about this guy...

Disgraced sailor being considered for pardon by Justice Department  | Daily Mail Online

In 2009, at age 22, Kristian Saucier took six photographs inside the classified area of the U.S.S. Alexandria, a nuclear submarine and eventually pleaded guilty of unauthorized possession and retention of national defense information. 

Saucier served a year in federal prison for the offense. Now at 31-year-old, the former sailor is trying to clear his name for good but has ran into obstacles along the way.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm not in favor of a pardon.  However, if he served his time I'm OK with him being paroled.


----------



## DC (Mar 3, 2018)

Submariners are weird. That is all.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not in favor of a pardon.  However, if he served his time I'm OK with him being paroled.



There is no parole in the federal judicial system, sir. Prisoners serve out their maximum sentences, though some may earn ‘good time’ and have them shortened.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 3, 2018)

DC said:


> Submariners are weird. That is all.



Spent my entire Navy career on subs and was a surface rate. The bubble heads are indeed an odd bunch.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Spent my entire Navy career on subs and was a surface rate.


Ahhhh...that explains a lot! ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2018)

policemedic said:


> There is no parole in the federal judicial system, sir. Prisoners serve out their maximum sentences, though some may earn ‘good time’ and have them shortened.



Interesting!  I did not know that.  I thought everyone was on parole after they left prison.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ahhhh...that explains a lot! ...



I will again use my avatar as my emoji...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2018)

But, the rules were clear, I'm special, I had to break them by taking pictures to show 'my family' where I worked...  I didn't think breaking an NDA was wrong...  Can I be a SEAL?

That's what I read.


----------



## DC (Mar 3, 2018)

x SF med said:


> But, the rules were clear, I'm special, I had to break them by taking pictures to show 'my family' where I worked...  I didn't think breaking an NDA was wrong...  Can I be a SEAL?
> 
> That's what I read.


Or sell cool guys sunglasses


----------



## Gunz (Mar 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I had forgotten about this guy...
> 
> Disgraced sailor being considered for pardon by Justice Department  | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



What kind of uniform is he wearing in the first picture of this article? Khaki with six rows of ribbons?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> What kind of uniform is he wearing in the first picture of this article? Khaki with six rows of ribbons?



I saw that too and was going to comment on it. Maybe an ROTC of some type?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeah, typical JROTC and ROTC rank...two discs equal Cadet 1LT


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 3, 2018)

My question is why the dump supervisor was digging through trash, and then looking at pictures on a phone that managed to still have battery life?

I want that battery.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 3, 2018)

Slight disagree.
The previous administration had numerous individuals mis-handled classified info, and none of them lost a clearance, let alone went to jail.
If no criminal intent is good enough for the ruling class, then why not show a little leniency here.
He served his time, and should get his constitutional rights restored.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Interesting!  I did not know that.  I thought everyone was on parole after they left prison.



There is federal probation, but that is set up at the time of sentencing.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 3, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> There is federal probation, but that is set up at the time of sentencing.



Correct. Federal parole was abolished, however there are still folks out there who fall under the old federal parole parole system. Upon release from service of sentence, federal prisoners fall under probation, which was determined at sentencing. 

It appears the seaman referenced above doesn’t like the fact that his conviction inhibits his career possibilities. Therefore he is seeking a pardon.  I vote no!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 3, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> I want that battery.



It was returned to him. He's using it in his B.O.B. (not the rapper, the battery operated boyfriend. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge).


----------



## Dame (Mar 3, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> It was returned to him. He's using it in his B.O.B. (not the rapper, the battery operated boyfriend. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge).


Pfft. Then _*I*_ want that battery dammit.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2018)

This guy was on a sub and didn't know, or care, what was classified? Fail. He took a phone into a classified area? Double fail.


----------



## DC (Mar 3, 2018)

Actually he may have been a mess cook and yes he probably didn’t know what’s classified. Submariners are weird.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 4, 2018)

AWP said:


> This guy was on a sub and didn't know, or care, what was classified? Fail. He took a phone into a classified area? Double fail.



...and he knew it was wrong because (apparently) he tried to dispose of the evidence.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 4, 2018)

DC said:


> Actually he may have been a mess cook and yes he probably didn’t know what’s classified. Submariners are weird.



He was a machinist working in the engine room; he took pictures of the propulsion system.

Submariners may be weird but I don’t for a minute believe someone in that position wouldn’t know that was classified.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2018)

DC said:


> Actually he may have been a mess cook and yes he probably didn’t know what’s classified. Submariners are weird.


----------



## DC (Mar 4, 2018)

policemedic said:


> He was a machinist working in the engine room; he took pictures of the propulsion system.
> 
> Submariners may be weird but I don’t for a minute believe someone in that position wouldn’t know that was classified.


Have you been on one? I am not protecting this choad. I didn’t see the pics nor care. Having had to lock in and out along with sleeping in the bed of love( forward torpedo room) those fools can bring friggen wierd to a whole new level. Maybe he is a russian spy... or thinks he is.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 5, 2018)

DC said:


> Have you been on one? I am not protecting this choad. I didn’t see the pics nor care. Having had to lock in and out along with sleeping in the bed of love( forward torpedo room) those fools can bring friggen wierd to a whole new level. Maybe he is a russian spy... or thinks he is.



I haven’t, so fair point.  But I knew what was classified in every unit I was ever in, so I have a hard time wrapping my head around someone in his position not knowing what was secret or when (or if!) taking pics was OK.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2018)

This is why we have investigations.  This guy was investigated and the evidence supported a guilty conviction and federal prison.  If there is a subsequent investigation that clears him or mitigates his crime, fine.  But given how fast and loose people play with classified info I kind of think there ought to be more people in prison not fewer.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 5, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> This is why we have investigations.  This guy was investigated and the evidence supported a guilty conviction and federal prison.  If there is a subsequent investigation that clears him or mitigates his crime, fine.  But given how fast and loose people play with classified info I kind of think there ought to be more people in prison not fewer.



That’s what pisses me off. They train you. They warn you. You sign papers warning you to shut your cock holster. Then you ignore all that...and you don’t end up in jail?!


----------



## Dame (Mar 5, 2018)

policemedic said:


> That’s what pisses me off. They train you. They warn you. You sign papers warning you to shut your cock holster. Then you ignore all that...and you don’t end up in jail?!



I'll take "Hilarity Clinton" for $1000, Alex.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

*- Update - *

Well, I guess he wins.

Trump pardons former Navy sailor imprisoned for taking photos on nuclear submarine, White House says


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 9, 2018)

I wouldn’t say he won. He served the full prison sentence and he doesn’t have a chance to land a job requiring a clearance.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 4, 2018)

Look who’s back....

Sailor pardoned by Trump after photographing classified area of sub is SUING Obama and Comey | Daily Mail Online


----------

